

What's Really Going Inside the Big Co. You Are Trying to Sell to - Ztrain
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/business-books.html
Read this book to understand what's really going on inside and how they make buying decisions.
======
KeshRivya
Those are good points. Thanks.

